# Jiggin Rod Questions



## joakster (Jul 15, 2008)

Ok, so I am pretty new to the jigging thing. I started with avet JX 6:1's on top of shimano trevala's. Caught a bunch of fish and really like them but, now I have a huge itch for a spinning combo.

I am going to most likely going to be stella's but, that is a whole different thread.

So I found some OTI rods that I feel in love with. These are the G3 spinning rods. They have 3 different ratings, 200gr, 400gr and 600gr.

What I can't find is what is the jig range? Can I use 200gr jigs with the 400gr rod or will it be too stiff and will I loose the jig action? Most rods say xxxgr=xxxgr. I just assume buy the 600gr rod for the backbone but, I use mostly 200-300gr jigs, at least for now.

What do I need to do? 

Also I will use this for aj's, grouper etc as well as for blackfin and yellowfin as well in the near future.


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

the 400g is probably what you want. it does fine with 200g-400g jigs.


----------

